# Why are we so driven and crazed with photography?



## Ilovemycam (Oct 31, 2012)

Only thing I can come up with is I must like to freeze time? 

I never thought about it until now. Trying to figure out what drives my desire to photograph things? 

Some people I talk with hardly ever take a pix or care one bit about photography. Why are we so driven and crazed with photography?


----------



## TamiAz (Oct 31, 2012)

I like the creative aspect of it and I find it challenging..


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 31, 2012)

I dunno, its just fun to take pictures.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 31, 2012)

I like the free wimminz.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2012)

I want to control every aspect of my life, and photography gives me that illusion.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 31, 2012)

Because we're not driven or crazed by some other pursuit.


----------



## DorkSterr (Oct 31, 2012)

Its a good pass time.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't draw, paint or sculpt to save my life.  I can, however, read books, take images and work to get better at something creative. This is my only creative outlet.

Plus, it gives me a chance to be "artsy" when I'm really not an artsy person.


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 31, 2012)

Its hard.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

"We do these things not because they are easy, but because they are hard!" -John  F. Kennedy


That, and gear is a chick magnet.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 31, 2012)

It's all I've ever know, grew up in it, and it's easy to do, just not easy to make a good living doing anymore. So I can only conclude that I must be crazy.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 31, 2012)

480sparky said:


> That, and gear is a chick magnet.



Wait....so you mean those 4 girls didnt take their clothes off for me last night because of my charming personality?  Damn.


----------



## Forkie (Oct 31, 2012)

Like jwbryson, I do it because I can't draw.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2012)

^^this attitude is exactly what is holding photography back.


----------



## nmoody (Oct 31, 2012)

The challenge is a big part of it as well as the technical workings. Its pretty easy to take a picture, its damn hard to create a piece of art.


----------



## KmH (Oct 31, 2012)

I liked the blend of artistic expression and the technical ins-and-outs of doing photography, but I was never driven or crazed.


----------



## CowgirlMama (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't draw. I love art. Photography is beautiful (when done right). So, why not?


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2012)

The attitude should go the other way: why draw/paint photo realistically when you could take a photograph?

In fact, this is exactly the position which art history has taken, not the other way around.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 31, 2012)

It's cheaper than a mega yacht and safer than making explosives in the basement?


----------



## SCraig (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm neither driven nor crazed.  It's just something I enjoy.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been looking for a creative outlet since high school, no I'm not going to tell you how long ago that was, lets leave it at 20+ years ago  I've drawn, painted, made jewelry, digital art etc etc etc  and now photography has my full and undivided attention, I think I finally found my outlet  Yes I'm driven AND crazy and I love it


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 31, 2012)

I was trying to find video of Tommy Lee Jones and Bill Cosby dressed as pterodactyls, fighting over a head of lettuce and somehow came to this forum by mistake and was immediately kidnapped and brainwashed.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2012)

snowbear said:


> It's cheaper than a mega yacht and safer than making explosives in the basement?



It really depends on what kind of girls you want to attract.

If you're into yachts you'll attract women like this

If you're into explosives, you'll attract women like this

If you're into photography, you'll attract women like this


----------



## jake337 (Oct 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ^^this attitude is exactly what is holding photography back.



How so?

I've only ever been able to create stick figures with drawing/painting.  I can draw me some building and do some decent shading but when it comes to anything but a straight line I.......

So, how am I holding photography back because I cannot/do not like to draw?


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2012)

Because it's like saying that if you could do "real" art, like draw or paint, you would. It implies that photography is a second rate medium, pursued by those without genuine skill.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 31, 2012)

Me? I'm just addicted to that "Click!" sound...


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ........It implies that photography is a second rate medium, pursued by those without genuine skill.



Which is how photography was first perceived by the art world.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Because it's like saying that if you could do "real" art, like draw or paint, you would. It implies that photography is a second rate medium, pursued by those without genuine skill.




I understand what you meant now.

When I say because I can't draw, it's because I can't draw.  Quite literally.  Just like back in the day when I went the aggressive inline skating route instead of skateboarding.  I just couldn't skateboard.  I played hockey and it was rollerblades just worked better for me.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Because it's like saying that if you could do "real" art, like draw or paint, you would. It implies that photography is a second rate medium, pursued by those without genuine skill.




Oh yeah, if I could draw I would be doing both!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 31, 2012)

480sparky said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > ........It implies that photography is a second rate medium, pursued by those without genuine skill.
> ...



Still is by some.  But those people are fools and know nothing.


----------



## mishele (Oct 31, 2012)

I want to show people something they've never seen before, change the world!! Ok really, it's just a guy magnet.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 31, 2012)

A couple of reasons I like digital photography is because I like instant gratification, there is always something to improve on, I love technical gadgets, and it is fun to share and explore this passion with other people from all walks of life; including my almost four year old who is rather steller with his point and shoot.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



Art-wise, most photographers are stuck in 1965. Those who feel photography is a second-rate medium is stuck in 1865.

---

But photography is always behind the curve, we tend to be our own worse enemy in trying to prove ourself.


----------



## Mully (Oct 31, 2012)

Because we can't paint.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> I want to show people something they've never seen before, change the world!! Ok really,* it's just a guy magnet*.


It is! I was in Henry's WITH Mr. Rabbit.  I was buying a replacement lens cap, remote trigger and drooling over the 500mm lenses.  The salesman looks at hubby and says "Wow, I wish my wife would talk about photography stuff like that!" Mr. Rabbit gave him the one eyebrow up look lmao!


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2012)

Mully said:


> Because we can't paint.



Yeah. I see what you did there. And I'm not falling for it.


----------



## mishele (Oct 31, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I want to show people something they've never seen before, change the world!! Ok really,* it's just a guy magnet*.
> ...


I know what I'm talking about....lol


----------



## gardy (Oct 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I want to control every aspect of my life, and photography gives me that illusion.


+1


----------



## arrested_truth (Oct 31, 2012)

The instant gratification is what I love, and the trial and error that alludes me...
Even using up rolls of film when I was seven years old taking pictures of nothing but leaves on the ground, because I felt like I was 'recording the scene' and it felt so important... the fact that I got one good shot out of that roll made it worthwhile for me in the end


----------



## skieur (Oct 31, 2012)

It is in my DNA. I get it from my mother, also a photographer, of course.

skieur


----------



## ghache (Oct 31, 2012)

I like photography for a few reasons....maybe because i use to draw alot when i was younger and then i stopped for no reason, i cant remember why I stopped but I lost interest somehow...Seems like photography gave me that satisfaction of creating that i had lost. The other reason is that i am technology junky and the technicality of photography it giving this whole thing something interesting. 


ahh, girls dig photographers.


----------



## mishele (Oct 31, 2012)

ghache said:


> ahh, girls dig photographers.


How you doin?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

Another aspect I like is I can create something that no one else is capable of.  Yeah, they can come close, but already some of my older work is impossible to duplicate these days.


----------



## PhotoTish (Oct 31, 2012)

Creative stuff has always interested me.  I cannot remember a time when I did not draw or paint.  Besides, photography is a lot less messy than oil paints!  :thumbup:


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 31, 2012)

Because it's something I found a "knack" for in high school.

I honestly don't know by I got so interested. I just liked it.

And no I'm so invested now that I have to do better than those around me (university, town, whatever) so that I can feel validated. Lolol... *sigh*


----------



## IByte (Oct 31, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> How you doin?



I'm doing just fine lil lady you wanna see a jock hold a camera


----------



## Forkie (Oct 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> The attitude should go the other way: why draw/paint photo realistically when you could take a photograph?...



Tell that to a watercolourist.

What we (or at least, I) meant was, that since we can't record the scene in front of us using pencils or paints, we turn to photography to record a scene instead.

You make it sound as if we take photographs grudgingly!


----------



## mishele (Oct 31, 2012)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Do it.


----------



## Overread (Oct 31, 2012)

Ilovemycam said:


> Why are we so driven and crazed with photography?



Because we are photographers of course  



Although I'm confused now as I'd always thought it was for the chicks, but now we have gals saying its to get guys. Now this is clearly a big problem and we need to sort it out - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/304439-cameras-what-do-they-attract.html


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

Overread said:


> ....... Now this is clearly a big problem and we need to sort it out -......



We need a TPF Mixer.


----------



## Demers18 (Oct 31, 2012)

I do it because of a) I really enjoy it and b) it's my creative outlet

I used to draw quite a bit when I was younger and eventually "grew" out if it I guess. I was always interested in photography but didn't pursue it until much later as I felt I was lacking a creative outlet and now it's turned into an addictive hobby.


----------



## mishele (Oct 31, 2012)

My passion is creating. Photography is just the medium I'm using at the moment........


----------



## Samerr9 (Oct 31, 2012)

Well for me it is like drowning in its beautiful occean.

First friends liked the photos. Then I learned about photography and got my first dslr. Then they liked the photos more I got flashes and lenses. Suddenly I got paid for photos. Since then till now I am investing all my money in studio lights and L series lenses 

The main drive and enjoyment for me was how nice the relationship with the client is (that stranger and ussually it is a beautiful lady ). The other drive is challenge. When I do something good I want to do the next thing in a good manner. The problem and the beauty of it in the same time, is that you are never done. Learn and be creative, you will keep on shooting forever..


----------



## IByte (Oct 31, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> lol Do it.



Done!! lol


----------



## Fred Berg (Oct 31, 2012)

What I like about photography is its flexibility. It allows me to spend a nice day out with my family taking snapshots that we can enjoy together and share with family and friends; but it also gives me the chance to explore more deeply aesthetic and even philosophical questions and issues.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 31, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > ....... Now this is clearly a big problem and we need to sort it out -......
> ...



Fly us out to a tropical location and I am in!


----------



## SCraig (Oct 31, 2012)

480sparky said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > ........It implies that photography is a second rate medium, pursued by those without genuine skill.
> ...


If you take a look at the thousands of point-and-shoot / cell phone professionals how can you doubt that they would feel otherwise?

The days when professional-quality photographs dominated the commmercial market have been taken over by 1 week of experience and using camera intelligence instead of human intelligence.  Mainstream photography has devolved to the point that true well-made photographs are the minority whereas point-and-shoot junk is the majority.  What are things going to be like a decade from now?


----------



## panblue (Oct 31, 2012)

Ilovemycam said:


> Only thing I can come up with is I must like to freeze time?
> 
> I never thought about it until now. Trying to figure out what drives my desire to photograph things?
> 
> Some people I talk with hardly ever take a pix or care one bit about photography. Why are we so driven and crazed with photography?



For me it's also an aide memoire..my perception of life now, 'over the hill', is that time is running out. 
I've lost decades of negatives, slides and digital. That's all gone.  As an experience, this is no different than for
people who lived and never took photos. As a photographer, it's a reall p*sser!!
Some of that was documentary/location work that would fascinate me to review, but its' gone forever 
like the times it was made. Photos are powerful things; they can unlock non-visual memories of deeply buried 
or obscure info and experiences.

IMO, Gary Winogrand said it best,..i.e something like.. 'I make photos to see what things look like photographed'..


----------



## panblue (Oct 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



1965/1865 ..
re: B&W, i have certain 'looks'..Francis Wolff's Blue Note photography, Don MC Cullin's Vietnam/Biafra work (1960s), Mike von Graffenried's Algerian X-Pans (1990s). Overall, I'm probably more stuck around 1980 though than 1965...i cannot stand the OTT beautification of a lot of contemporary, 'Photoshopped' digital imagery. For me, photography is the most thrilling when you have a contact sheet and someone has taken a felt-tip pen and ringed ..'that one'!..that's the shot! the moment, the density, the light..the tone-curve of the film used, the light fall-off.


----------



## shefjr (Oct 31, 2012)

I want to be able to take awe inspiring photos not for financial gain but for enjoyment.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Oct 31, 2012)

ghache said:


> I like photography for a few reasons....maybe because i use to draw alot when i was younger and then i stopped for no reason, i cant remember why I stopped but I lost interest somehow...Seems like photography gave me that satisfaction of creating that i had lost. The other reason is that i am technology junky and the technicality of photography it giving this whole thing something interesting.
> 
> 
> ahh, girls dig photographers.



Boy, you guys are lucky! I never got any gals with my cameras.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ old men wanting to talk shop, OTOH.


----------



## Solarflare (Nov 1, 2012)

About the draw thing: I wasnt so bad in the past about it, but it didnt kept me interested.

With photography, you can catch things that are unique and candid and that you wont stand much of a chance to catch with drawing or painting.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2012)

Photorealism is like SOOC - a skill wasted on self-centeredness.


----------



## panblue (Nov 1, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Photorealism is like SOOC - a skill wasted on self-centeredness.


How do you mean?


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2012)

what's the purpose of either other than the admiration of others?


----------



## panblue (Nov 1, 2012)

unpopular said:


> what's the purpose of either other than the admiration of others?


Ah yes, I agree with what you mean about painting. SOOC without the _chest-beating_ though, I regard as just an M.O for some people.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 1, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Photorealism is like SOOC - a skill wasted on self-centeredness.



Not sayng I don't agree but this is pretty crazy.

DiegoKoi on deviantART


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 11, 2012)

I enjoy it, because it allows my creativity to be expressed.  Also, I am forced to continue to learn which I need at my age.


----------



## runnah (Nov 12, 2012)

I only do it to get "likes" on this forum.


----------



## cool09 (Nov 12, 2012)

Because maybe some of us have failed at (multiple) other Art endeavors and/or we're living vicariously through photography! I know that I always wanted to be a guitarist my whole life and accomplished that to a small extent but definitely not to the degree that I would have liked. I started getting deeper into Photography at 44.

Some of us are not completely "cut out" for other things we want to do (especially Social or Business activities since relationships are so demanding, draining and driven by "game playing"*) but Photography seems to fit into out personality?

(*Alan Watts, Eastern Philosopher & Lecturer)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Ilovemycam said:


> Only thing I can come up with is I must like to freeze time?
> 
> I never thought about it until now. Trying to figure out what drives my desire to photograph things?
> 
> Some people I talk with hardly ever take a pix or care one bit about photography. Why are we so driven and crazed with photography?



For me its all the model's fault


----------



## Dikkie (Nov 16, 2012)

Just because I want to capture the things I like, or like to see. 
I want it as an artifact for later, a reminder, a memory. 
Mostly to show others aswel... but there are photos that aren't interesting for others, private photos with a memory for myself, no one else would see any interest in these.

I always have an urge to create something, wether it's a photograph or a melody on my guitar or something to program for computers or fold an origami Eiffel tower. 
The urge is in me. But not always photography. I need a change sometimes. 
I don't pick my cam to obligatory take pictures. I have it with me and when I see something nice, I take out my cam.


----------

